# Erfahrung Sera koi Professional 24000



## Rogger (8. Aug. 2012)

Hallo, da ich selbst gemerkt habe wie schwer es ist einen geeigneten Filter zu finden, habe ich beschlossen, ueber die Wirkungsweise von meinem Filter zu berichten. Gestern habe ich mir den Filter ( Sera Koi Professional 24 000) gekauft. 

Diesen habe ich gestern Abend in Betrieb genommen.
 Zunaechst habe ich ihn mit beiden Pumpen a 12000 L betrieben. Nach den ersten 15 Minuten haben sich schon deutliche Absaetze auf demm 200qm Spaltsieb gebunden. 
Um 22 Uhr habe ich den Filter dann auf eine Pumpe gedrosselt, da das durchfliessende Wasser schon recht Laut rauscht.
Heute Morgen habe ich noch einmal nachgeschaut und habe gesehen das ehrhebliche Mengen ueber Nacht in der Auffangkammer am ende des Siebs, aufgefangen wurden.

Nun zu den Nachteilen, Verbesserungen 

Beim ausschalten einer Pumpe laeuft das Wasser rueckwaerts ueber die Sogwirkung in die Pumpenkammer. Es werden zwei zusaetzliche Kugelhaehne benötigt.
Das Spaltsieb laesst oben an der Ueberlaufkante ungefiltertes Wasser durch dieses lies sich durch eine zusaetzliche Gummilippe an der Oberkante leicht beheben.

Das Wasser noch recht trueb wegen plötzlichem erhoehen der Pumpenstärke (viele Sedimente bei in betrieb nahme aufgewirbelt)
Das wars fuer heute Lg Rogger


----------



## sbecs (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung Sera koi Professional 24000*

Hallo Rogger,
weiß nicht recht was man dazu sagen soll, vielleicht lieber den Mund halten aber ich muss dennoch fragen: ist das der alleinige Filter für deine angegebenen 35000l?
Ich meine wie man das Kind auch nennt, das einzige an diesem Filter ist doch der Umstand dass endlich mal bei einem Filter aus dem Tiermarkt ein Spaltsieb vorgeschaltet wurde, sonst sind es NUR 30 Liter Filtervolumen. Hast du wirklich dafür besagte 849,-€ ausgegeben? Ein Compactsieve 2 z.B. welches ich z.B. noch abzugeben hätte (nur 3/4 Jahr im Einsatz) hat ebenfalls besagte 200mikrometer und kostet 190,-€, eine kleine Regentonne dahinter wären dann schon 300l Filtervolumen und würde zusammen 220,-€ kosten. Die Bestückung ob auf herkömmliche Art (uneffektiver und reinigungsintensiver) mit Japanmatten oder Schaumstoffplatten würde vielleicht noch 100 ,-€ kosten (ich würde 100l Helix belüftet mit nem Auströmer und Luftpumep wählen) so dass man bei knapp 300,-€ ein weitaus besseres Ergebnis bekommen hätte.
Warum werden nur immer wieder diese Kleinstfilter gekauft und noch dazu für soviel Geld?
Es muss doch jedem Teichliebhaber der Zusammenhang in der Biochemie soweit klar sein dass ein Filter mit gerade einmal 30l Nutzinhalt nie für einen 35000l-Teich reichen kann selbst wenn keine Fische darin schwimmen würden. Ich meine nebenbei gesagt sollte man den Herstellern verbieten solche irreführenden Werbungen fahren zu dürfen von wegen für 24000l-Teiche, das ist ein unding aber man sieht es überall. Ich habe z.B. einen Kunden der klagte als wir so im Gespräch waren über seinen Teich dass dieser immer trüb und grün war, seine Fische kaum zu sehen waren obwohl er doch alles gemacht hätte. Als alles gemacht sah er es an einen "größeren" Druckfilter (ca. 20l-Gesamtmaß) mit einer eingebauten UVC-Röhre zu verwenden- für einen Teich der 6x6x1,5m also knapp 50000l umfasst mit ca. 15 Koi und dutzenden Goldfischen. Er schien nicht verstanden zu haben dass durch tägliches Futter (bei Koi sagt man ca. 1% der Körpermasse, also bei 15 Koi mit ca. 15kg Masse 150g pro Tag-was da täglich an Nitrat und Phospat anfällt selbst bei ausreichend dimensioniertem Filter ..), Kiemenatmung und Urin der Fische ständig Giftstoffe entstehen die abgebaut werden müssen und das können nur Bakterien vornehmen, diese brauchen doch aber genügend Fläche zu existieren und vor allem muss das zu reinigende Wasser ausreichend Verweilzeit an den Bakkis erfüllen sonst fliegt den paar Bakterien das "Essen" buchstäblich am Maul vorbei.All das erreicht man doch nur durch entsprechend dimensioniertem Durchfluss bei entsprechend großer Filteroberfläche, NIEMALS bei 24000l/h bei einem Minifilter von 30l Siporax. Mein Kunde hat heutzutage wenigstens jetzt 2 IBC-Container mit Schaumstoffmatten und wechselt wohl wöchentlich ca. 5% Wasser und beschattet seinen Teich mit ca. 20 großen Seerosen. All das hat dazu geführt dass sein Teich fast glasklar ist, die Fische wieder viel bunter aussehen und vor allem gesund sind.


----------



## Nori (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung Sera koi Professional 24000*

Nun wart doch erstmal ab - seine Vorgabe war ein kompakter Filter - da hättest du den CS aus Gold dazugeben können  - er wollte/will halt keine Tonnen und Zeug rumstehen haben.
Soo klein ist das Teil übrigens gar nicht - der Spaltfilter macht seinen Job - egal ob das Teil jetzt 30x15 oder 40x20 cm groß ist.
Die Schaumstoffmatte (zeitweise saisonal) oder die Japanmatte dürfte einige Standzeit haben - wäre auch schnell entnommen und ausgespült.
Tja und 30 Liter Siporax haben annähernd die Oberfläche wie ca. 100 L gewöhnliches __ Hel-X, bzw. reichen für die angegeben 24000 Liter. (ich verwende seit Jahren 20 Liter Crystalmax für 15000 Liter das funzt auch).
Ich denke das Teil ist auf jeden Fall besser als die Screenmatic-Kiste von Oase - solche Filter sollte man dagegen vergleichen und keine Selbstbaulösungen.

Über die Preisgestaltung der Hersteller kann man sich nur wundern - wenn man betrachtet wo der Wert eines Spaltfilters für 800,-oder 1000,- € liegen soll, wo das eigentliche Spaltsieb lediglich 200-300 € kostet - der Rest ist für das Gehäuse.
So muss man es hier auch sehen: Spaltsieb ca. 150,-, Siporax ca. 130,- €, Matten ca. 40,- €, Anschlüsse/Kleinteile ca.30,- € - das sind ca. 350,- € der Rest (beim reinen Filter sind 500,- € für das Gehäuse, was meiner Meinung nach anspruchsvoller ist als das mancher Spaltfilter)
Der Rest beim großen Set ist für 2 Pumpen und einen UVC anzusetzen, so dass ca. die 1100.- bis 1200,- zustande kommen. 

Nicht falsch verstehen: ich hab auch ne teilweise selbstgebaute Anlage - Regentonnen sind für mich ok, ABER: so nen hässlichen IBC oder schlimmer mehrere davon würde ich nie in den Garten stellen (höchstens eingegraben betreiben).

Gruß Nori


----------



## Rogger (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung Sera koi Professional 24000*

Hey Nori,  Hallo Namenloser 
Wenn du meinen vorherigen Beitrag gefolgt waerst, hättest du dem entnehmen können, das unser Alter Teich 35000 Liter hatte. Dies muss ich jedoch noch in meinem Profil ändern! Desweiteren bin ich der gleichen Meinung wie Nori natürlich sind die Markenfilter teurer allein schon weil man die Produktion und Entwicklungskosten mit bezahlt. Ich lasse den Filter nun erstmal laufen und dann werden wir ja sehen  ob ein weißer Eisberg sich für meinen Teich besser geeignet hätte 

 Lg Rogger


----------



## sbecs (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung Sera koi Professional 24000*

Hallo Nori,
naja will auch niemanden belehren, soll mir eigentlich egal sein nur mich wundert es dass Leute für simple Filter viel Geld ausgeben dann aber beim Filteroptimum Mangels Geld aufhören. Wenn ich also keine Tonnen stehen haben will die man übrigens verkleiden könnte kann man sie immer noch in die Erde setzen was für den Flow übrigens bedeutend besser wäre. Bevor ich 850,-€ für ein simples Bogensieb mit 30l Siporax ausgebe würde dafür eher ein weiterer Spitzkoi gekauft oder der bereits bestellte Trommelfilter in Edelstahlausführung getauscht. Aber naja, das soll jeder so halten wie er es möchte.
Gruss Steffen


----------



## sbecs (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung Sera koi Professional 24000*

Rogger kein Problem, jeder soll seine Erfahrungen sammeln und Erkenntnisresistenz soll auch schon vorgekommen sein. Ich hoffe für alle anderen Hersteller dass du in deinem weiteren Kaufverhalten so allgemein genauso tolerant für marktunangemessene Preise bist da ja "Entwicklungskosten" bezahlt werden müssen.


----------



## Rogger (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung Sera koi Professional 24000*

Hallo Steffen, Da wir nicht auf einen Nenner kommen werden, gehe ich zukünftig  auch nicht weiter auf deine   Beiträge ein, wenn sie auch amuesante Vergleiche enthaltendamit dies ein sachlicher Thread bleibt  Wenn du dein Know how welches du hier zum besten gibst auch noch in wichtige Sachen steckst, wie zb dem Freiliegendem Ht Rohr als Filterauslauf  wirst du auch erstmal genug zu tun haben.
Desweiteren hoffe ich für unsere Marktwirtschaft das nicht alle so intolerant gegenüber Markenprodukten sind wie du.
Dies soll jedoch nicht bedeuten das sie unbedingt besser sind 

Gruß Rogger


----------



## schnuffi0984 (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung Sera koi Professional 24000*

Hallo Rogger,

kannst du mal ein paar Bilder von den veränderungen einstellen?


----------



## sbecs (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung Sera koi Professional 24000*

Hallo Rogger,
kein Problem, ich kann da gut mit leben, auch wenn ich nur kopfschüttelnd in diesem Zusammenhang Worte wie Intoleranz gegenüber Markenprodukten und Marktwirtschaft lese.Mach was du denkst, ignoriere die einfachsten Zusammenhänge mit Nebelwolken deiner Markenprodukte, jage 24000l/h mit hohen Leistungspumpen durch deine 30l Filtervolumen, who care s, halte dich aber nicht an einem HT-Rohr auf meinen Bildern des alten Teiches fest welches in der Anfangsphase des ersten Teiches vorhanden war. Auch du hättest lesen können "wenn du meinen anderen Threads gefolgt wärest" dass wir unseren Teich gerade umbauen, aber ist eigentlich auch egal denn konstruktiv bist du eh auf keine meiner Sätze eingegangen, ich muss halt lernen lächelnd zuzusehen und den Mund zu halten :smoki , du sorgst schon allein dafür dass man viel von dir lesen wird.


----------



## Sandra1976 (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung Sera koi Professional 24000*

Hallo Rogger,
ich würde mich auch für Bilder von deinem Filter und selbstverständlich von deinem Teich interessieren. Unser Filter ist von Naturagart und im Vergleich zu anderen Filtern relativ klein  vom Aussehen für unsere Wasserfläche-/menge.
Wir haben glasklares Wasser und sehr gute Wasserwerte obwohl wir Wasserschweine und Goldis haben. Bin gespannt.
Gruß Sandra


----------



## sbecs (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung Sera koi Professional 24000*

Hallo Sandra,
ich habe mir gerade deinen schönen Teich angesehen aber wie kommst du denn auf die 35000l? Ich würde den Teich den ich sehe mit max. 6m lang und max. 2m breit ansehen, als max.Tiefe gibst du an 2m wobei man erkennt dass dies wirklich nur in der Mitte so sein kann. Selbst wenn man also 2m Tiefe überall annimmt kämst du auf 24000l so aber doch max. auf 15000-20000l? Oder kannst du mich da aufklären?


----------



## BMW525v6 (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung Sera koi Professional 24000*



Rogger schrieb:


> Hallo, da ich selbst gemerkt habe wie schwer es ist einen geeigneten Filter zu finden, habe ich beschlossen, ueber die Wirkungsweise von meinem Filter zu berichten. Gestern habe ich mir den Filter ( Sera Koi Professional 24 000) gekauft.
> 
> Diesen habe ich gestern Abend in Betrieb genommen.
> Zunaechst habe ich ihn mit beiden Pumpen a 12000 L betrieben. Nach den ersten 15 Minuten haben sich schon deutliche Absaetze auf demm 200qm Spaltsieb gebunden.
> ...



Hallo Rogger,

Habe den selben Filter wie du und er funktioniert bei mir schon seit 2 Jahren einwandfrei.
Angeschlossen habe ich eine 55 watt UV-Leuchte,eine Pumpe mit 16000 l/h und eine mit 15000 l/h.
Zusätzlich habe ich einen seperaten abfluß an der Biokammer angebracht damit der Filter bei der Biokammerreinigung nicht immer auseinandergebaut werden muß,den drehe ich einmal die woche auf und lass die dreckbrühe ablaufen.
Bin also bis jetzt zufrieden

Gruß Nico


----------



## Nori (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung Sera koi Professional 24000*

Hallo Rogger,
lass mal hören wie es jetzt nach ca. einem Monat ausschaut.

Gruß Nori


----------

